# WoW fantastic Poljot



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just seen this on another site, they've sold out, not hard to see why IMO. I like this loads. Only wish the hands had a very thin black edge to them.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I may put a similar dial in the RLT 4 case and call it Bridlington Nights,


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Aren't Poljot INTERNATIONALS made in Germany???


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I may put a similar dial in the RLT 4 case and call it Bridlington Nights,


You could present it in a styrofoam box with a half eaten kebab.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds good to me, except I'd probably try to wear the kebab and eat the watch














!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The RLT 4 looks good enough to eat.

It would be a bit hard to ahem "part with" though.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Back to the watch. Has it got a Molnija movement? I think Poljot use those for their offset seconds watches.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Has it got a Molnija movement? I think Poljot use those for their offset seconds watches.


The movement is basicaly just a Poljot 3133 chronograph movement with all the chrono parts removed leaving just the constant offset seconds.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Aren't Poljot INTERNATIONALS made in Germany???


Hi Ian

I found these details on the net:

Poljot International is a German watch brand that was formed to export high quality watches with Swiss and Russian movements. This brand differs from the regular Poljot brand in that the watches are assembled, tested and rated in Germany. Most of the watches contain Swiss components and modified in-house movements.

Poljot International uses components from Germany, Switzerland and Russia, with cases made in steel and rose gold. Many of the Poljot International watches are limited editions, including the most popular in the series, the hand engraved rose gold "Nicolai II" chronograph.

Ron


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Well that's sorted it out Ron - cheers.

I think that they are a bit posher than poljots







.


----------

